# 10 days early...



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

hi all, just this past Aug I had a d&c b/c i was having periods every 10 days. ive been super regular since until today. now i started and its 10 days too early. is this normal to be this early? also im scared b/c many years ago i had the hpv ivirus and had the warsts frozen - it alwasy scares me of the consequences later... any advice? i just stared working out yesterday- is oit possible the new excersise caused my body to freak?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi lorilou. There are many causes for irregular periods. Since you have a history, I would run it past your doc. New or excessive excercise can alter you cycle as well. Don't panic it's not uncommon, but just check with your doc to be sure.


----------



## Cherly_Q (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Lorilou,I am having the same issue. A period every 12 days for the last month. And we both know how much fun that is with IBS! My doc says that irregular bleeding becomes common for women over 35. Stress can also effect the hormone cycle. I had an edometrial biopsy a couple of days ago to check for cancer there which can also cause irregular bleeding. Why did you have a d&c?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome cherly Q


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

cherly -qi had a d & c because I was bleeding every 8 days. the biosy showed negative but the dr. did a scope and then this. Up till this month Ive been fine. Im 38- could I be hitting premenopause? womens stuff is a pain!!!


----------

